# Calling all photoshop people!!!!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

no one  guess I'll work on my own and hopefully it will turn out good hehehe


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I would do it, but my photoshop program isnt working. Sorry. :/


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

it's alright hehe. I can try my best at it thanks anyways though


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Ask Stauffer on the other board. She knows her stuff.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

The simpler the logo, the more effective it is. Also, it is advised that logos don't use many colors, in fact, if the logo can do with one solid color it's optimal. I don't think using a photo would make a good logo, you could however choose to use the silhouette of the horse's head in the second picture to create an illustration (for creating logos, I suggest the use of Adobe illustrator, not photoshop)

For the design of any logo, always remember these points:
- Simple
- Memorable
- Straight to the point (bold)


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

something like this but with colors to match ur website:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

If you get the background colour of the website for me Sonny, I'll use the first pic and do it for you 
x


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Here are my attempts. I've never done something like this before so they're not that great but I figured why not give it a shot.

















Sorry the second one is kinda big, I didn't resize it.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks sooo much!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh am I late? or are you still looking for one?

If yes then....Hmm I am not sure whether I would have used any of those photos to be honest as all of them aren't fitting to my imagination of logos.

Logo is like a sign which becomes an identity of your business. I would like to see the place where the logo will reside along with the sample color scheme. Additionally the size of the logo. 150x150 perhaps?

Regards


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

well I'm debating on waht to use. I haven't put it up yet so any ideas welcome. I know not to use an extremely fancy one or one that will take away from the website...but a nice looking one.
I don't know pixel wise how large the logo needs to be...but I want a rectangular one to fit nicely above the navigation area


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

grrr....the images won't work to edit because PNG files can't be edited in Paint grrr 
Aww well, thanks anyways


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Not to sound like a nag but... if you're doing it for your college website for marks, shouldn't you be the one doing it??


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

she said that you can get friends to make the logo if you aren't good at that things. All she cares about is the code for the website.

But I just made a crappy looking one to get me through it


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Download GIMP. It's a free version of PhotoShop. There are a lot of great online toutorials too.

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

I teach an advanced web design course and we use both GIMP and PhotoShop. 

Here are some good GIMP tutorials: GIMP - Tutorials

Here are some PhotoShop and Image reading tutorials from our student resource web site:
Web Design Portal for Students and Guests: Resources for Graphic Design

If you give me your color codes from your style sheet, I'll see what I can whip up for you ;-).


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I have Photoshop Elements and Photofiltre.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Elements is only basic PhotoShop. GIMP is just like the full version of PhotoShop (PhotoShop CS).

If you ever want PhotoShop CS, talk to your college book store and ask about software discounts. Most software companies offer a 50% discount to college students and teachers.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Also, I'm happy to do a logo for you, I just need to know the exact colors of brown/tan so they will match your web site.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think at the moment with it being due Tuesday I might be better off leaving what I have...but you can definately try if you'd like...I definately don't like the one I have...it's extremely basic and kinda ugly but....
the color code is: #8A691C


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, I see. 

I'd help, but I suck too. LOL

Thanks for that link, Luvs2Ride!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here is the one I have now:


----------

